# Proverbi fraintesi



## Saoul

f4bo said:


> "sei fuori come un balcone"
> "a Caval Donato non si guarda in bocca"
> "can che abbaia non dorme" (o era 'morde'?)



Il cane che fa tanto rumore, di norma non è aggressivo, per cui non ti morde.

Un cane che abbaia dormendo, sta facendo un bruttissimo sogno, povera bestiola! 

Forse dovrei aprire un altro thread, ma il discorso è abbastanza correlato, quindi provo a lasciarlo qui e chiederò alla ModSquad. Sin da quando sono bambino, i modi di dire sono sempre stati un po' la mia "bestia nera", perchè capivo le parole, o i significati in maniera sbagliata, e in alcuni casi ho realizzato questa cosa molto avanti con gli anni, in alcuni casi addirittura pochi anni fa. Esempio: L'esempio di f4bo del caval donato a cui non si guarda in bocca, nella mia testa era un cavallo di nome "Donato" a cui per chissà quali arcani motivi nessuno poteva guardargli in bocca. Vi giuro che quando ho scoperto com'era il vero adagio, a momenti muoio dal ridere.
Un altro modo di dire, di cui recentemente ho scoperto il significato è "matto da legare" che nella mia testa era "matto dalle gare" per cui avevo questa immagine di un automobilista che aveva fatto talmente tante gare che inevitabilmente era finito con l'impazzire.

A voi capita? (O sono io da ricovero?)


----------



## f4bo

Saoul said:


> Il cane che fa tanto rumore, di norma non è aggressivo, per cui non ti morde.
> 
> Un cane che abbaia dormendo, sta facendo un bruttissimo sogno, povera bestiola!
> 
> Forse dovrei aprire un altro thread, ma il discorso è abbastanza correlato, quindi provo a lasciarlo qui e chiederò alla ModSquad. Sin da quando sono bambino, i modi di dire sono sempre stati un po' la mia "bestia nera", perchè capivo le parole, o i significati in maniera sbagliata, e in alcuni casi ho realizzato questa cosa molto avanti con gli anni, in alcuni casi addirittura pochi anni fa. Esempio: L'esempio di f4bo del caval donato a cui non si guarda in bocca, nella mia testa era un cavallo di nome "Donato" a cui per chissà quali arcani motivi nessuno poteva guardargli in bocca. Vi giuro che quando ho scoperto com'era il vero adagio, a momenti muoio dal ridere.
> Un altro modo di dire, di cui recentemente ho scoperto il significato è "matto da legare" che nella mia testa era "matto dalle gare" per cui avevo questa immagine di un automobilista che aveva fatto talmente tante gare che inevitabilmente era finito con l'impazzire.
> 
> A voi capita? (O sono io da ricovero?)



LOL 
ma no,  anch'io da piccolo avevo lo stesso problema con Donato Cavallo (tra l'altro io ho pure un parente che fa Cavallo di cognome quindi fai un po te'...)

Comunque tu sollevi un argomento che interessa troppo anche a me, anzi io propongo ufficialmente una votazione (non so se si usa qui) per vedere chi e' d'accordo ad aprire per ogni lingua una sezione del dizionario apposita, completa di ricerca, su proverbi, motti, modi di dire.


----------



## Saoul

Vi segnalo anche che ci sono voluti anni di estenuanti tentativi per capire perchè mai il mattino si fosse rifatto i denti (il mattino ha l'oro in bocca). Per non parlare di "mal comune, mezzo gaurio". Anni e anni a chiedermi cosa fosse un "gaurio" fino a che poi non c'è stata l'illuminazione e le relative 3 giornate di risate.


----------



## sabrinita85

Saoul said:


> Per non parlare di "mal comune, mezzo gaurio"


_Gaurio_? Non era "gaudio"? 
O lo hai scritto apposta perché tu capivi _gaurio _anziché _gaudio_?


----------



## sabrinita85

Comunque anche per me, quando ero piccola, non si sa perché, ma non era possibile guardare in bocca al cavallo di nome Donato...! Pensavo che fosse pericoloso, perché i cavalli con quei dentoni potrebbero mordere se uno li guarda in bocca! Mah! 
Poi un giorno ho capito tutto!


----------



## Saoul

sabrinita85 said:


> _Gaurio_? Non era "gaudio"?
> O lo hai scritto apposta perché tu capivi _gaurio _anziché _gaudio_?



Si Sabrina l'adagio è assolutamente "mal comune, mezzo gaudio", il problema è che io capivo "guario" e mi interrogavo su che significato potesse mai avere questa parola.


----------



## stanfal

...e che dire di "tanto va la gatta _al largo _che ci lascia lo zampino"? Lo sapevo io da piccola che ai mici non piace l'acqua e non gradiscono nuotare, nemmeno al mare!

S.


----------



## GavinW

Vabbè, non sarò tanto off-topic quanto off-forum (SI vs IE)... ;-)

Ma mi premeva esprimere la mia solidarità con Saoul in quanto è capitato anche a me (in inglese, ovviamente) di sbagliare o la forma esatta di un proverbio, o la sua comprensione, o tutte e due. Trovo che succeda soprattutto con i proverbi, non i semplici modi di dire, in virtù del loro linguaggio spesso antiquariato.

E' curioso scoprire che l'esempio che mi salta nella mente è proprio la traduzione del proverbio citato da Saoul: "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth." (A dir il vero, credo si scriva anche, o soprattutto, "gift-horse"). Bene, per anni mi sono chiesto come mai non bisognava assolutamente guardare un dono ("gift") in un certo modo descritto con il modo di dire "horse-in-the-mouth" (con un palese, ma alquanto oscuro, significato negativo). Poi ho scoperto che il dono stesso consisteva in un cavallo e .... I saw the light! E al tempo stesso mi sono sentito un stupidone.

Scusate l'intrusione un po' multilingue.


----------



## comeunanuvola

stanfal said:


> ...e che dire di "tanto va la gatta _al largo _che ci lascia lo zampino"? Lo sapevo io da piccola che ai mici non piace l'acqua e non gradiscono nuotare, nemmeno al mare!
> 
> S.


 
Anche io mi immaginavo questa gatta al largo......?????

Sinceramente non ho mai capito il proverbio:

La gatta frettolosa fece i gattini ciechi.

Le cose sono due, o mi sfugge qualche parola oppure non so.

Capisco che il senso dovrebbe essere quello secondo il quale le cose fatte di fretta non vengono bene, ma che senso ha paragonare questo ad un parto?

Non mi sembra un esempio molto calzante, anche perchè un parto è una cosa più o meno naturale e non dipende dal volere di qualcuno (soprattutto di una gatta - la stessa poi che ci rimette anche lo zampino ) Ma che avrà fatto mai di male???  

Nuvola


----------



## danalto

Vedo che siamo in buona compagnia noi, e Donato il cavallo! 

Non è un proverbio...ma quanti di voi da piccoli capivano *di vino *invece di *divino*?
E il povero Gesù diventava un ubriacone??? lol


----------



## winnie

danalto said:


> Non è un proverbio...ma quanti di voi da piccoli capivano *di vino *invece di *divino*?


 
Io da piccolo avevo il problema di "Amami Alfredo" (Traviata di G. Verdi).
Da buon veneto intendevo "amami al fredo = amami al freddo" e non riuscivo a capire perché la _scellerata_ pretendesse un amplesso in condizioni climatiche avverse


----------



## ElaineG

stanfal said:


> ...e che dire di "tanto va la gatta _al largo _che ci lascia lo zampino"? Lo sapevo io da piccola che ai mici non piace l'acqua e non gradiscono nuotare, nemmeno al mare!
> 
> S.


 
Scusa, Stan, non ho capito (non conosco bene i proverbi italiani, sebbene li trovo affascinanti).

Che `e il proverbio vero?

P.S. Bentornato, Winnie.  Ci sei mancato!


----------



## Saoul

Visto che stanfal è offline, (e chissà quando si connette di nuovo ) ti dico che il proverbio è:

tanto va la gatta al _lardo _che ci lascia lo zampino

Questa ipotetica gatta (che non credo sia la stessa dei gattini ciechi, perchè se no consiglio un giretto a Lourdes) si avvicina al lardo, tanto che rischia di perderci una zampa. Mi sono sempre immaginato un cuoco con una mannaia, che deve utilizzare il lardo per qualche prelibata ricetta, e se si accorge della gatta, le stacca la zampa di netto!
(Winnie, per amami al fredo, ho riso un quarto d'ora!)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ElaineG said:


> Scusa, Stan, non ho capito (non conosco bene i proverbi italiani, sebbene li trovo affascinanti).
> 
> Che `equal'è il proverbio vero?
> 
> P.S. Bentornato, Winnie.  Ci sei mancato!


 
Tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=209505


----------



## winnie

ElaineG said:


> Scusa, Stan, non ho capito (non conosco bene i proverbi italiani, sebbene li trovo affascinanti).
> 
> Qual è Che `e il proverbio vero?
> 
> P.S. Bentornato, Winnie. Ci sei mancato!


 
Il proverbio esatto recita: "tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino" = il felino è così ghiotto di lardo che perde una zampa pur di impadronirsene.

Fuori di metafora significa fare qualcosa pur sapendo che si avranno dei riscontri negativi.

(grazie per il bentornato!)


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie a tutti, è davvero un proverbio utile, e un'immagine divertente (anche il gatto al mare è divertente e l'amante fredda).


----------



## yuppiter

Buongiorno, qualche divagazione sul proverbio: 
Ambasciator non porta pene. 
Commento A: "poveretto, che disgrazia!"
oppure fraintendendo: Ambasciator non porta _penne_. 
Commento B:"ma con che cosa scrive?" 
Commento C: "nel senso che è spennato?"
Y


----------



## MAVERIK

f4bo said:


> LOL
> ma no, anch'io da piccolo avevo lo stesso problema con Donato Cavallo (tra l'altro io ho pure un parente che fa Cavallo di cognome quindi fai un po te'...)
> 
> Comunque tu sollevi un argomento che interessa troppo anche a me, anzi io propongo ufficialmente una votazione (non so se si usa qui) per vedere chi e' d'accordo ad aprire per ogni lingua una sezione del dizionario apposita, completa di ricerca, su proverbi, motti, modi di dire.


 
Io sono completamente d'accordo !!

Vedo che quel benedetto Caval Donato ha creato problemi a molti. Mi consolo allora !


----------



## artois

Non vogliamo spendere due parole anche sul famoso "Non dire _gatto _se non ce l'hai nel sacco" ???
Ho dovuto cercare il proverbio corretto perchè all'epoca in cui un noto personaggio sportivo veniva clamorosamente deriso per l'errore nessuno riportava il detto corretto "non dire quattro se non ce l'hai nel sacco"

http://it.wiktionary.org/wiki/Non_dire_quattro_se_non_ce_l'hai_nel_sacco


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

winnie said:


> Io da piccolo avevo il problema di "Amami Alfredo" (Traviata di G. Verdi).
> Da buon veneto intendevo "amami al fredo = amami al freddo" e non riuscivo a capire perché la _scellerata_ pretendesse un amplesso in condizioni climatiche avverse


 
E io da piccola pensavo che fosse "ah mami Alfredo", quindi come se esclamasse "ah mami!" nel senso di "oh mamma!"


----------



## Lava

Ciao a tutti, sono nuova del forum 

Vorrei lasciare anche io il mio stupidissimo contributo... riguarda il detto "Il riso abbonda sulla bocca degli stolti"... da piccola non riuscivo a coglierne il significato, e dopo aver giustamente chiesto cosa significasse "stolto", ricordo che non volevo più mangiare il riso perchè pensavo facesse diventare stupidi... poi ho capito e mi sono ribaltata dalle risate (tanto per essere stolta un altro po'  )


----------



## neutrino2

Ho trovato questo thread per caso e mi sto scompisciando dalle risate!!!

Io da piccola pensavo che si dicesse "Non so più a che santo *voltarmi*!" (invece di _votarmi_)!!! Mi immaginavo voltandomi di qua e di là per cercare qualche santo che venisse in mio aiuto....


----------



## effeundici

_Le cose vanno a gonfie e vele! _Boh, ma che vorrà dire?? (corretto :a gonfie vele)

_Bisogna fare un piantonlamento e spendere questi soldi! _Un piantonlamento???? (Un pianto e un lamento)

Thread favoloso!!


----------



## Angel.Aura

> Cari amici,
> 
> Questa discussione è nata molto tempo fa e si è arricchita via via di molti contributi.
> Attualmente la missione del Forum è un po’ diversa e ci pare che riportare gli svarioni di chi fraintende un proverbio non rientri più nello scopo di WordReference.
> 
> La discussione rimane chiusa e visibile a tutti.
> 
> Ringraziamo tutti voi partecipanti e confidiamo nella vostra comprensione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------

